# How To Answer The Age Question



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

Maybe something like "I'll let you guess. My first Uber customer was president Nixon. I picked him up at the White House, said he needed to get a drink. Seemed like he was having a bad day. Uber was in beta back then."

Or, if you want to be a bit more flirty, maybe "I'm not supposed to tell you. My Mom told me that a boy needs to keep secrets because girls are smarter - and she's right."


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I say, "How old am I? Pass. Next question."


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

notfair said:


> I like that answer. Straight go the point.


Yeah. Lets them know that the question is not appropriate and will not be answered, without being offensive.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

"....Young lady, I'm old enough to be your Uber Driver...."

...that's kinda depressing


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

notfair said:


> I constantly get asked my age by female PAX. Guys do not care about my age. I am older than the college women by far. Problem is I look close to their age because I drive at night without harsh lighting. Asking my age is too personal of a question. They always ask in groups. They ask to see if I am dating material for their friends.
> 
> What answers can I give that are funny but makes it clear that the question is too personal?
> 
> ...


Wtf is a female dating coach and why do you have one?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I just tell them to guess and go a year or two of what they say


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

"Old enough to know better."


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Wtf is a female dating coach and why do you have one?


These are quite popular. To book a session with a female dating coach,
please contact Tyrome at fee-fi-foe, foe-fi-foe-foe and leave your name & hotel.
He'll have one of his "coaches" contact you shortly.

_"Coach better have my money ! "_


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Tell them , " You go first " and when they tell you they age just say , " That's how old my daughter is "


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I get asked how old I am often. I alway say "How old do I look?" Every time I get told I look 24....Im actually 28


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't understand why you don't just answer with your age. Why is it such a personal question that you care whether a total stranger knows the answer?


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Tequila Jake said:


> I don't understand why you don't just answer with your age. Why is it such a personal question that you care whether a total stranger knows the answer?


Because its notfair... He thinks all female pax wanna hook up with him and they would choose him over Hugh jackman . Didn't you read his crushing on pax thread ?


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I've never been asked that question.... but I drive during the day - so my gray hair, liver spots and crows feet are on full display!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

notfair said:


> I don't have one. I saw her on Youtube when I looked up "big natural ****."


There are much better sites for big natural **** than you tube....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Wtf is a female dating coach and why do you have one?


If you go to the Thread "Pax going to strip bars" from around March 6, you will understand why notfair has a "dating coach". Example; its 15 minutes before bar closing time, you are only 1 & 1/3 sheets to the wind, you have been turned down 3 times tonight already and the coach calls "a move in, double breasted grab, say excuse me to the big pig at the end of the bar" on 3 on 3. Ready Break.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I brag.. I say I'm too old. They say what do you do for fun. I say I don't, too busy driving people around so they can have fun. Never tell them your age. They will prob post it on twitter with your driver pic.


----------



## Uber Doober (Mar 29, 2016)

Am I the only one that's beginning to realize most of us uber drivers are weirdos?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Uber Doober said:


> Am I the only one that's beginning to realize *most of us uber drivers are weirdos*?


Don't know how many are weird. I would say "unique" describes many.

side: I clean up after myself


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

notfair said:


> I do not answer personal questions like age. They know I am over 21. Beyond that if they are interested they will show interest around town when I am not driving. It's up to them. I am not looking for a wife. I'm not looking for a long term relationship and neither are they. If they like older guys then fantastic. If not then move on.


I was picturing it more like the 3rd base coach in baseball giving the sings, only instead if standing behind 3rd she'd be hidden at the end of the bar.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Istvan said:


> Because its notfair... He thinks all female pax wanna hook up with him and they would choose him over Hugh jackman . Didn't you read his crushing on pax thread ?


That explains it.

Personally, I find young women and even women my age tip better when I talk about my grandson.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

notfair said:


> I'm shocked no one has heard about dating coaches. I guess it's big business. There is not secret to dating. Have fun and dress cool. Who actually meets women at bars? Most people meet in other places that are much more fun.


I have honesty never hears of a dating coach... I get dates the old fashioned way, an escort service!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

No not yet... I have .22gb of data left until tomorrow...but I thought my comments was pretty funny too!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

notfair said:


> I look very young with night lighting.


Lol.... me too the more night the lighting, the better looking and younger I look !


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I brag.. I say I'm too old. They say what do you do for fun. I say I don't, too busy driving people around so they can have fun. Never tell them your age. They will prob post it on twitter with your driver pic.


Is that what is going on nowadays? I got my picture taken by group of girls few weeks ago. It's there a way to search? I did Google search and its not there.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Deflect - just say that people say you look younger than you are.
Then they'll probably just guess and you can just say "that's close" and leave it there.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

notfair said:


> They put on facebook and do a perez hilton on your pic. Unless you are about their same age it's not worth worrying about. The women choose the men. If they really are interested they will invite you over on the spot and not take pictures. Everything else means they are not interested.


Only times I have been invited were to go to strip bar and one time to smoke a joint by guys. No invitations from girls.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

notfair said:


> They sure will. Plus if they have to ask then I am too old for them. They all know we have to be at least 21 to be a driver. Most driving jobs require being at least 25. I am over 21 and not in college which they already know. Beyond that it's to personal a question. They can guess roughly my age by looking at me.


You only have to be 19 in AZ


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

It's interesting to see on the flip side how males feel about that Q versus females. Generally (old school) folks don't ask a lady her age quote end quote.

Generally it's for ladies who are older but I was asked how old I was (under 18) and the only time I was really offended was when someone said, "are you 18 yet" 

Now that I'm older, and no longer in tweens I always say 40. It's absurdly silly and some joke along with me by asking for the name of my plastic surgeon but yeah...personally I don't feel comfortable sharing my age with strangers or acquaintances that aren't around my age. I just feel like they will either say you're too young, you're too old, etcetc.


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

Old enough to know better but still to young to care. 

Answers the question and leave the door open.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

When people ask me I always tell , " sorry I forgot , damn alzhimer , oh what am I doing here , where am I , WHO ARE YOU ????"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The question does not bother me, so I tel l them the truth.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Is that what is going on nowadays? I got my picture taken by group of girls few weeks ago. It's there a way to search? I did Google search and its not there.


When they start taking pictures I tell them "NO pictures of your Uber driver without an upfront paid licensing fee and a signed release!"


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow, I never realized how many people were bothered by being asked your age.

I've never cared if anyone knew my age or bothered by getting older. When guys ask, I'm honest & tell them 45. Then we have a good laugh because we both know they were thinking much younger & it kinda saved them some embarrassment.

But I'm not interested in hooking up with my pax. I'm very married and find the age question a good way to put a stop to advances. Cause its almost always young 20 somethings who are asking.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

grayspinner said:


> Wow, I never realized how many people were bothered by being asked your age.
> 
> I've never cared if anyone knew my age or bothered by getting older. When guys ask, I'm honest & tell them 45. Then we have a good laugh because we both know they were thinking much younger & it kinda saved them some embarrassment.
> 
> But I'm not interested in hooking up with my pax. I'm very married and find the age question a good way to put a stop to advances. Cause its almost always young 20 somethings who are asking.


Not sure why you equate unwillingness to answer with being bothered with getting older. I don't tell them for the simple reason that it's none of their business.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't think it is too personal of a question. May simply be a conversation starter. You sure do like to pretend you are a mind reader.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Young people are not very good at judging age. So they ask because they really can't tell if you are 35 or 55, especially at night.

Who cares? I'm a woman and I don't care. Never have. I had a funny conversation with a pax the other day when I took two guys home and we were talking about the weather, turned to hurricanes--found out that we both went to the same high school in Galveston. So he asked when I graduated. When I said '82 he said "Wow, I figured you were there about the same time as me, '98."

I said, "How drunk ARE you? I guess we know why I'M driving!"

We all laughed. He did invite me in though. He was VERY drunk. His friend was apologizing for him. Told him it was flattering, not to worry.

I just don't see the problem here. These are not problem pax. I worry about other things than someone asking my age.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

For the record, I don't mind people asking how old I am. My previous post in this thread was merely a suggestion to the OP.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't think OP's biggest problem is his age.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> It's conversion stopper. It means PAX are not interested in your well being. Women ask age for one reason only. They want to make sure a man is at a certain place in life at a certain age. I am out of college. I look over 21. Do you ask every single retail cashier their age, where they live, their political beliefs, their day job, and whether they like their part-time job? These are the questions drivers get asked. The questions are too personal. PAX can guess my age within 5-10 years just my looking at me even at night. If they have to ask my age then I am too old for them.
> 
> PAX are not really interested in drivers. Most just want to safely get to where they are going. If they are interested they don't ask age nor do they take pictures. They will call you up and invite you over if they are interested in that way. Any woman that asks your age when you are driving would not pick you in a club. Like I said women know roughly a man's age by looking at him. I am older than most college students. That is obvious by looking at me.
> 
> So far best reply is "pass", "next question."


I know I am guilty of 'over-thinking things'... I do think I have out grown it some. Had a guy ask me 3 times how I got started with Uber last night. I think some of these questions you are calling too personal, are just same old same old from young drunks with short attention spans.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

notfair said:


> Pfffft. Guys will try and **** anything that moves. If a woman has a pulse most guys will try and **** her. How many 55 year old American men look 35? That is just silly. I have yet to see a young looking 55 year old man or woman. Young people do know age. 99% of women and maybe 100% of college women want a man to be at a certain place in life at a certain age and that is why they ask. I live in state with very beautiful and affectionate women. They choose who they want regardless of age if man is 21+.


Actually it is a documented fact that young people cannot judge age as well as older people. I got carded into my early forties and it was always by young clerks. Clerks my own age never carded me.


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

soon to be 31, and i get asked all the time if i'm in college


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> ...The question is too personal and no good comes of me answering it.


 Is it possible that no bad or harm comes from answering it?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> That is not a too personal a question especially from a male. We all need the extra cash. That answer is easy.


The point was the question was mundane and a time filler and he was too drunk to realize his brain was hitting the start over with Uber driver interview button.


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

notfair said:


> It's a put down not a compliment sunshine.


Depends on your negative attitude. They say I look like a college student. Means I age and look well 

Hate on hater...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

notfair said:


> You are foolish in your old age. You get carded so thieves can get your home address or to stalk you. Corporate America says card anyone under 100 years old these days to get heir personal information. Don't flatter yourself.


Well I'm still under 100 but now I don't get carded. So your statement makes no sense.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

notfair said:


> Nope, I get carded by elderly people the most. It's a way for obnoxious scabs to stalk other people.


Well eventually the tide turns and your eyesight goes. Lol


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> While they rip you apart in private. At 31 you should not have to drive for Uber. Most all college women know this.


Are you sure you are not 12?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> Said the sociopath who is probably pretending to be someone else and defaming your "mark" around town.


Ok female mind reader, all college aged woman think all 27 yo men are the same. Because their age places them at a certain stage in life. Do they think all 45 yo men have 500,000 in a 401k? Do they think all 65 yo men are billionaires? Because CNN tells them to?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> I go off of what women say, how they are dressed, their mannerisms, their choice of music, and their tone of voice.
> 
> Yes, all women expect men to be at certain point in their life at a certain age. Over 25 a man should not be driving for Uber. The pay is too low and the treatment too bad.
> 
> Let me break down the stats. Average starting salary for college graduate is $45,478 so at 22 a college graduate should be making at least that. At 30 the average salary is $64,000 with just a bachelors. It goes way up with masters or PHD. By 25 you should have a house and some savings if you have a college degree. Women in college got to college because they play the game. They don't ask questions for no reason when they are in college. They specifically ask the age question to find out where a man should be in life at that age. If a woman asks my age it means I'm too old for her and I don't answer the age question. Like I keep saying if a woman is interested like that they don't ask any personal questions and they really don't want men saying much at all. Women choose not men. Do you really think I would Drive for Fuber if I did not need the extra cash? Women know this. These women would not choose me in club so why would I give my personal information to them?


Poor girl wants to marry, rich girl wants to flirt; Rich man goes to college, and the poor one goes to work.... is that what you have been trying to say?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

You can find 1000's of things to be compatible about. To break it down simple. Be on the same page about 4 things: where to go to church. Where to spend the holidays (extended family). How to raise children. Credit score purchases with no savings or emergency fund and retirement saving.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

notfair said:


> Nope, I get carded by elderly people the most. It's a way for obnoxious scabs to stalk other people.


Elderly people = obnoxious scabs ????

You live in a scary world.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I just don't see the problem here. These are not problem pax. I worry about other things than someone asking my age.


Agreed, there is no problem here. When pax ask my age I don't worry about it all. And I never answer their question.

Different strokes for different folks; that's all.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> Are you pretending to be your age stated on your profile?
> 
> Did you go to college? Here is the what I experienced. 18-20 college women paid zero attention to me except models who did not go to college. By my Junior year sure enough the college women came out of the woodwork. Why? Because they all know if you can make it to your Junior year college gets much easier, most likely you will graduate, and most likely make a certain salary.
> 
> ...


I did not go to college. I wasn't clear in my last post. I know it will be hard for your under 30 mind to comprehend. Looks don't even make the top 4 in what it takes to make a marriage last. Being on the same page about God/religion/church. How to handle extended family issues. How to raise children and how to handle money. What is done with income is actually more important than size of income. The reason these 4 things top the list are because they are there for every stage of life as a couple ages together. Children together, step kids, grandkids, nieces, nephews, foster children. What to save,give,spend. Communications as a couple about these things. As a relationship matures or flounders is based on being able to talk about these things without reservations. Collaboration on the majors is the key. My first marriage lasted 11 years. My second is in it's 11th. My first, we were not on the same page about money and raising kids. I was ignorant as to the signs about unclear communications on the important things. My 2nd marriage, we have learned to collaborate on the important things. I wish someone had taken the time to explain the basics of simplify it to 4 things. Everything boils down to peace or pressure. Refining processes.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

If you were to focus on developing successful habits of saving, spending, giving and investing. With the same efforts that you have developed your ability to read the minds of gullible, immature females, I have no doubt you would be a millionaire by 60, maybe even 50. New information can change perspective. I am serious. Give the Dave Ramsey baby steps 1-7 more than a 3 minute look over. Break them down and tell me the flaws that you find. I know of one. I can say baby step one changed my life and I am now on baby step 4. Yes, a guy on the radio convinced me I did not have to settle for living paycheck to paycheck. I started them to show him that they would not work in my situation, glad I was wrong about that.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> Over 25 a man should not be driving for Uber. The pay is too low and the treatment too bad.


Yikes, if you combine your position on this and mine!....I say don't UberX with a car payment or in a car you actually need. How small is the selection of drivers under 26 with a paid for less than 10 year old car, lol


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> By 25 you should have a house and some savings if you have a college degree.


 I was in a house by 23 without a
fully funded emergency fund or college degree. I soon found out I had a broke landlord (me). I wouldn't recommend a house purchase until consumer debt is gone and a fully funded emergency fund is in place. Then a 15 year mortgage max.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> I was in a house by 23 without a
> fully funded emergency fund or college degree. I soon found out I had a broke landlord (me). I wouldn't recommend a house purchase until consumer debt is gone and a fully funded emergency fund is in place. Then a 15 year mortgage max.


Why, oh WHY are you feeding this troll?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Notfair - I don't think ANY woman would pick you up in a club! 

You live in a twisted fantasy world for sure. The women in your state are the prettiest? Pretty women who graduate from college will make 80k? Women who care about children will homeschool? 

Your cheese has slipped off your cracker.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

notfair said:


> I constantly get asked my age by female PAX. Guys do not care about my age. I am older than the college women by far. Problem is I look close to their age because I drive at night without harsh lighting. Asking my age is too personal of a question. They always ask in groups. They ask to see if I am dating material for their friends.
> 
> What answers can I give that are funny but makes it clear that the question is too personal?
> 
> ...


Sounds like the only reason they askin your age is to see if you are dating material. My standard response would be: "I'm ___ (insert age). Two years ago today I had my horrific motorcycle accident. I lost my penis but I have recovered in all other aspects. Why do you ask?" I hope that's not too personal of a response for you, but I'm pretty sure they'll leave you alone. 










EDIT*** Oh shite I didnt see the OP is 'notfair'. I'm sure only hookers ask u that question. Dude, I know you are such a stud that the ladies can't keep their panties on in your presence. Just try to go thru life knowing that u are God's gift and just try to be humble, k?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Never get a mortgage? What about student loans? What about car loans? What about credit card balances? The marriage talk earlier; I was just saying a more stable home life has improved lots of areas of my life. To the point that I don't care who thinks I am doing low paid, unskilled labor. If you already have all your answers lined up, why post something as simple as what to do about young women asking how old you are?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Or she is just curious about your age.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> You can get a small house with no mortgage, go to Junior College first two years to save money. Do not get student loans ever. There is free college online. Pay off credit card at end of month which makes them 0%.
> 
> I post these questions because out of a hundred replies usually one is good. Best answer "pass" and "next question."


And car loans?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

If someone asks my age, I'll say "I'll answer for a tip."


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

The answer OP needs is: "I'll give you $200"


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

notfair said:


> I constantly get asked my age by female PAX. Guys do not care about my age. I am older than the college women by far. Problem is I look close to their age because I drive at night without harsh lighting. Asking my age is too personal of a question. They always ask in groups. They ask to see if I am dating material for their friends.
> 
> What answers can I give that are funny but makes it clear that the question is too personal?
> 
> ...


Find some diffucult mathematical equation that equals your age and make them figure it out. You could also give them some historic fact from the year you were born and again make it difficult. I would have fun with it


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

Tell'em your gay ... But then, they may become even more earnest in their pursuit ... 

Tell'em your married ... But then, they may become even more insistent in their pursuit ...

Tell'em your impotent ... But then, they may become even more adamant in their pursuit ...

Tell'em you live with your mother ... But then, they may become even more confident in their pursuit ...

Tell'em ...


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberdancer said:


> Tell'em your gay ... But then, they may become even more earnest in their pursuit ...
> 
> Tell'em your married ... But then, they may become even more insistent in their pursuit ...
> 
> ...


Every thread seems to always have a Jeremiah 9:5 suggester.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> Church? That is the absolute worst way to meet women besides being a low paid Uber driver. Church is a place to gossip, malign, and pacify especially in the south. That is in all religions.


 Not my experience at all. Of course I am not there to look at flaws in others. I was meaning, is your potential life partner on the same page about the teachings of Jesus. Love one another, no exceptions, no excuses, no loopholes. I actually believe 'lack nothing' is a viable option, even in USA 2016.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

The more night & less lighting, the posher my car looks to pax....as to myself, who knows?

As to the age question, I'll say "it was still the good ol' Soviet Union back when I was born there" if I don't wanna answer directly....plus, helps gauge the pax's age too, cause I really have NO clue if they're 19 or 30 sometimes.

Might be on account of not really looking at em....helps blur it all together. There's only a few pax I'd recognize if I ran into them again, and no it doesn't include ANYONE that I drove today.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Booo-hoo, your life sux your confidence blows and your sausage shrivels when women ask your age and they know what you do to earn a buck...

Tell them you're a journalist or doing this for your psychiatry thesis if it bugs you so much....or claim to have been kicked out of the armed forces for PTSD episodes...NEXT


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Set a reasonable goal, refine processes to reach it. What is your goal on how to handle this question? I don't know how to just make them stop doing it.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

notfair said:


> I constantly get asked my age by female PAX. Guys do not care about my age. I am older than the college women by far. Problem is I look close to their age because I drive at night without harsh lighting. Asking my age is too personal of a question. They always ask in groups. They ask to see if I am dating material for their friends.
> 
> What answers can I give that are funny but makes it clear that the question is too personal?
> 
> ...


Wait, you have a dating coach?............. Can I have the number?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> That is part of it. Two young women got mad that I did not look at them yesterday. I really can't look at PAX when I am driving. Very unsafe to do that.


Did they tell you they got mad? I know I made some mad because they were cussing as they got out of my car when I said only 3 riders in the back seat.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> Yes, two very pretty sorority girls in back said "he ignored us" when they got out. Problem was an older woman was in front seat totally blocking my game. I used a very pleasant tone with the women in back and the woman in front immediately figured out that I thought the women in back were hot and blocked me. I won't be driving for Uber soon anyway.
> 
> Explain this to me. Having the highest weekly ratings for 4 weeks and my overall ratings plummeted. I also see drivers keep asking me for rides. Last week and this week my ratings tanked because drivers are worst PAX. The 4 weeks of high ratings I drove only a few drivers. I will be deactivated within a month even if my weekly ratings are sky high. Uber is a joke.


In my mind, surge is tips and some riders really hate to tip, err surge pay. I think my non surge rating is much higher than my surge rating.


----------



## Uberdancer (Mar 25, 2016)

I tell'em I was in college when "White Night" happened, that I was at the riot in civic center ...

I tell'em I've been living in SF since the 49ers drafted Joe Montana ...

I tell'em I came to SF at the height of disco when "Saturday Night Fever" hit the silver screen ...

Then they say, "Joe Montana?? Is he the brother of Tony Montana played by Al Pacino in "Scarface"??


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

notfair said:


> While they rip you apart in private. At 31 you should not have to drive for Uber. Most all college women know this. You think women are dumber than they are. Women know exactly what they are doing. The question tells a lot about a man and where they are in life.


I honestly don't care what they think of me. In fact, I have a great paying job. I use lyft so I can pay for vacations whenever I want.

I don't drive because I have to. I drive because I want, and specifically WHEN I want.

Negativity shows a lot about where a person is in life as well. Every day is a good day over here


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> man, you know what labor costs in Georgia? $25 an hour. Try to get work done for below that. We all are desperate to be driving for Uber. I will soon be deactivated. You can't tell me the ratings are not manipulated. How do you explain 4 weeks of above 4.82 and some above 4.9 and my ratings tanking? Last week I got a ton of drivers as PAX and my ratings tanked. 5 PAX in car and they still give us 1 star? Uber is a joke and not worth it. I won't quit. Uber will have to fire my ***. PAX do not care about drivers at all. 1% of my PAX tip. **** Uber. If my ratings drop just a little more I am going to start to answer questions like they should be answered. I guarantee you they wont ask me again. Uber rips off drivers and PAX love it. Oh and remeber when drivers one star you they act all friendly, tip, and then one star you as one driver said he did on this forum.


Labor costs in Georgia? I don't care. Earning, saving, giving, spending... habits in those areas determine quality of life, not credit scores. I don't look to Uber as a provider. It is what I happen to do for the moment. I am sure every job I have ever taken, there are critics. Every business I have started, there are critics. I know the 2 I start with other people's money failed. The 2 I start debt free, I am OK with.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

As far as driver's sabotage? We are all surrounded by more short term thinkers than long term thinkers in every area of life. The long term thinkers just happen to find more, peace, wealth, health, happiness and joy.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Age only matters with Cheese and Wine


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

"I went to school with your dad"


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

"I might have done your mom at the high school prom"


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Age only matters with Cheese and Wine


Almost 50% of my requests this week have had ratings of 3 digits, 4.xx... I asked one it he was a driver and he said no. Have you seen a change in Atlanta?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Almost 50% of my requests this week have had ratings of 3 digits, 4.xx... I asked one it he was a driver and he said no. Have you seen a change in Atlanta?


It started changing when Ashton was on with Kimmell. Word got out that Ashton was a registered driver and that is why his rating was 4.79 and Jimmy's was a 4.8. Uber is making every none 5 star rider with 3 digits now.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

notfair said:


> I constantly get asked my age by female PAX. Guys do not care about my age. I am older than the college women by far. Problem is I look close to their age because I drive at night without harsh lighting. Asking my age is too personal of a question. They always ask in groups. They ask to see if I am dating material for their friends.
> 
> What answers can I give that are funny but makes it clear that the question is too personal?
> 
> ...


How about, _If I tell you that (long pause here) ....I'll have to kill you.... _Then don't smile.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

notfair said:


> Women ask age to figure out if they know someone that might be a match. That is why they ask. Not one male PAX has asked my age. They all know I am 21+. It's too personal of a question. So far "pass" and "next question" are best answers.


I had a beautiful young lady approach me at the club one night.
She started talking and kept staring at me.she started running her fingers through my beard.Finally, she went off with her drinks.
About 20 minutes later,she came back with her mother . . .

Her mother wasn't as impressed as she was.


----------



## Sheiseman (Mar 30, 2016)

They are asking you if you want to be the next victim of the "uber driver raped me, now I want to get paid" lawsuit!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberLou said:


> It started changing when Ashton was on with Kimmell. Word got out that Ashton was a registered driver and that is why his rating was 4.79 and Jimmy's was a 4.8. Uber is making every none 5 star rider with 3 digits now.


Cool theory, so why would Uber care if word got out Ashton was a driver?

Looks bad for his career or something maybe....


----------



## ladydriven (Apr 4, 2016)

Tell them what I tell people, honey I have underwear older than you!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Cool theory, so why would Uber care if word got out Ashton was a driver?
> 
> Looks bad for his career or something maybe....


The fact that there was a way to tell the difference between a regular rider and another driver is what got out, it just happened to be Ashton that made people question it. It doesn't matter if he was a driver or not. Now eveyone shows 3 digits on their rating.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

notfair said:


> I constantly get asked my age by female PAX. Guys do not care about my age. I am older than the college women by far. Problem is I look close to their age because I drive at night without harsh lighting. Asking my age is too personal of a question. They always ask in groups. They ask to see if I am dating material for their friends.
> 
> What answers can I give that are funny but makes it clear that the question is too personal?
> 
> ...


POST # 1/notfair : Congratulations on
your First
Featured Thread AND on the 20th try !


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

ladydriven said:


> Tell them what I tell people, honey I have underwear older than you!


Doesn't work for him. When he describes himself as being older than college women 'by far'; he is meaning less than 4 years.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

notfair said:


> I constantly get asked my age by female PAX. Guys do not care about my age. I am older than the college women by far. Problem is I look close to their age because I drive at night without harsh lighting. Asking my age is too personal of a question. They always ask in groups. They ask to see if I am dating material for their friends.
> 
> What answers can I give that are funny but makes it clear that the question is too personal?
> 
> ...


The answer you should be giving is, "Old enough to know better, young enough not to care." Answer silly questions with silly responses. It removes the tension and hints that the conversation should move on. You don't have to be uppity about it.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Never grow up, never grow old.


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't get why people get so hung up on age! I'm 55 and if anyone asks I tell them. I don't get why someone's age is so personal??? If you young ones are lucky, someday you too will be 55! Stay young at heart and enjoy the wisdom that comes with age.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberLou said:


> The fact that there was a way to tell the difference between a regular rider and another driver is what got out, it just happened to be Ashton that made people question it. It doesn't matter if he was a driver or not. Now eveyone shows 3 digits on their rating.


seems like why would they really care though. I guess all the freaks who give a shit about ratings complained because they wanted that extra hundredth of a percent displayed so they could impress their friends. psychos


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

notfair said:


> I like that answer. Straight go the point.


I always say 39


elelegido said:


> I say, "How old am I? Pass. Next question."


42, the ultimate answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and everything.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> These are quite popular. To book a session with a female dating coach,
> please contact Tyrome at fee-fi-foe, foe-fi-foe-foe and leave your name & hotel.
> He'll have one of his "coaches" contact you shortly.
> 
> _"Coach better have my money ! "_


You should go your local library and look for books on pick up artistry. Just don't bother even trying at mine because I already have them all checked out. Let's see, I have 8 more days on this one, 12 on this one, 8 this one, 9, 5 (but ima check this one out again) 10, 8 on this one...


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

notfair said:


> I constantly get asked my age by female PAX. Guys do not care about my age. I am older than the college women by far. Problem is I look close to their age because I drive at night without harsh lighting. Asking my age is too personal of a question. They always ask in groups. They ask to see if I am dating material for their friends.
> 
> What answers can I give that are funny but makes it clear that the question is too personal?
> 
> ...


I always say I just turned 14... they usually laugh and like it. Nothing wrong with a little banter.


----------



## Body Politic (Jan 1, 2016)

"Old enough to remember when the ladies didn't shave down there."

That's how I kept my ratings so high.


----------



## bauer (Jan 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Wtf is a female dating coach and why do you have one?


Lmfao


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Wtf is a female dating coach and why do you have one?


One of Buffalo Bill's accomplices.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UTX1 said:


> These are quite popular. To book a session with a female dating coach,
> please contact Tyrome at fee-fi-foe, foe-fi-foe-foe and leave your name & hotel.
> He'll have one of his "coaches" contact you shortly.
> 
> _"Coach better have my money ! "_


POST # 13/UTX1: MAJOR CHORTLE !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

grayspinner said:


> Notfair - I don't think ANY woman would pick you up in a club!
> 
> You live in a twisted fantasy world for sure. The women in your state are the prettiest? Pretty women who graduate from college will make 80k? Women who care about children will homeschool?
> 
> Your cheese has slipped off your cracker.


POST # 94/grayspinner : Lights are on
but no one home?
Elevator works but doesn't reach Top
Floor ? Playing Cards, but without a
Full Deck ?

Chortling Bison: Slipped cheese...LOL!


----------



## Father Fred (Jan 23, 2016)

Just answer the damn question it's not that serious. Or lie about it, I bet you also conceal how much money you make with uber too don't you lol. If being asked your age is too personal maybe you shouldn't be involved in jobs where you are engaged with the public.


----------



## Father Fred (Jan 23, 2016)

By the way , how old are you? Lol!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Father Fred said:


> By the way , how old are you? Lol!


He is 24-26 and disingenuous by stating he is way older than college chicks in OP.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Sometimes if I'm bored I'll play guessing games on age with people for fun. It doesn't mean that I'm interested in dating you, sometimes I'm just trying to see if I guessed your age correctly. But when someone asks me if I'm available, age is no issue here. I'm not, I'm in a relationship and If they want to talk about that, thats fine by me, but most people don't want to hear about how happy I am with who I'm with right now. If they persist in hitting on me, I usually just find odd things to talk about, like," Time and does time really exist, or is it just a concept?" That usually derails their train of thought.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You can always play big band music and talk about the last Glen Miller concert you attended.


----------



## Don't Turn Around (Mar 17, 2016)

Uberbrethren said:


> Maybe something like "I'll let you guess. My first Uber customer was president Nixon. I picked him up at the White House, said he needed to get a drink. Seemed like he was having a bad day. Uber was in beta back then."
> 
> Or, if you want to be a bit more flirty, maybe "I'm not supposed to tell you. My Mom told me that a boy needs to keep secrets because girls are smarter - and she's right."





notfair said:


> I constantly get asked my age by female PAX. Guys do not care about my age. I am older than the college women by far. Problem is I look close to their age because I drive at night without harsh lighting. Asking my age is too personal of a question. They always ask in groups. They ask to see if I am dating material for their friends.
> 
> What answers can I give that are funny but makes it clear that the question is too personal?
> 
> ...


Out of all the suggestions, what did you like best? What do you end up saying now?


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

notfair said:


> I don't have one. I saw her on Youtube when I looked up "big natural ****."


You looked up "big natural ****" and you found a female dating coach video on youtube? First off, I'm going to assume that **** starts with a t and not a d . Then I'm going to question how in the hell you weren't swamped by the millions of porn sites having the exact text you entered.

At least come up with a convincing reason of how you inadvertantly found the video. Your reason just smells like complete BS!


----------



## SLVRBCK (Mar 30, 2016)

I got asked this today by two college girls. One just turned 21. The other still 20. They were slick with their questions.......

Question 1 was: Do you have kids?

Question 2 was: How old is your oldest?

Question 3 was: How old are you? 

Since I'm in a awesome relationship, I didn't mind answering their questions honestly. In return, the 20 year old said she was going to ask me out as a date to a sorority function. I told her I was flattered, but sure she'd find a great guy someone close to her age.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

notfair said:


> I don't have one. I saw her on Youtube when I looked up "big natural ****."


I would never take dating advice from a female. Does a domestic cat understand why it's chasing a rubber mouse?


----------



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

What does it matter that they ask? Personal question? But you are not going to see them again. They do not know you, so what does it matter the answer you give them? What does it matter the actual number you give them? Answer any number. Who cares if it is your true age or even if they believe you?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Play a game with them. Be Mysterious and never give them the answer. You will be remembered longer then the others by keeping it lite and fun. It is a test question after all and you can easily be put in the JAG catagory . JAG = Just Another Guy.

Also never ever forget the fact in Cindy Lupers song "Girls Just Want to Have Fun" Ever !

Even if you drop them off at a place that is not a fun place. I say "Have Fun", which always gets a chuckle from them. Never know it could change that 4* to a 5.

Plus you got a realize, a girl / woman knows your state of happiness in an instant / as soon as you open your month. So many grumpy old guys out there. Me 59. And yes, I decided not to be like that 7 years ago when I started to read what the attraction masters had to say about attracting beautiful girls. Believe me, it's not what guys have been taught since day one.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

See, with a handle like notfair, it tells me ( I haven't even read the last three pages yet, not sure I want to cause I get it.) you have been beat down by life and in total effect of it. Don't feel a lone, a few million out their like that. You already know girl / women do not want to be around a guy like that. So it's your choice, either to stay in effect and be miserable or be cause over your life and make a change. One is never to old for that.


----------



## Sxndriux (Oct 4, 2015)

Did I miss something? What is the big deal with that question or you answering?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> You should go your local library and look for books on pick up artistry. Just don't bother even trying at mine because I already have them all checked out. Let's see, I have 8 more days on this one, 12 on this one, 8 this one, 9, 5 (but ima check this one out again) 10, 8 on this one...


Who is picking up anyone in an Uber?
Not the frigging driver unless the Universe inverts.


----------



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> See, with a handle like notfair, it tells me ( I haven't even read the last three pages yet, not sure I want to cause I get it.) you have been beat down by life and in total effect of it. Don't feel a lone, a few million out their like that. You already know girl / women do not want to be around a guy like that. So it's your choice, either to stay in effect and be miserable or be cause over your life and make a change. One is never to old for that.


I see that when you are not driving for Uber, you have been taking psychology classes! Way to go! Congratulations.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

phuseche said:


> What does it matter that they ask? Personal question? But you are not going to see them again. They do not know you, so what does it matter the answer you give them? What does it matter the actual number you give them? Answer any number. Who cares if it is your true age or even if they believe you?


POST # 158/phuseche: Soooooo close to
MY answer, best
expressed by Peter Griffin of Quahog, RI.:
*" WHO THE HELL KAAYEZ ! "*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Body Politic said:


> "Old enough to remember when the ladies didn't shave down there."
> 
> That's how I kept my ratings so high.


POST # 144/Body Politic: *BEST YET !*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

notfair said:


> "pass and "next question" did not work. Made it worse actually. So now I will answer so they won't ask that question again. I will say "Why you want want to know my age? Do you want to date me?" They will never ask that question again. I won't be driving for Uber much longer anyway.


POST # 111/notfair : Please...Dear Sweet
Jesus...may THIS
BE THE LAST Thread that you Start !


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

notfair said:


> I constantly get asked my age by female PAX. Guys do not care about my age. I am older than the college women by far. Problem is I look close to their age because I drive at night without harsh lighting. Asking my age is too personal of a question. They always ask in groups. They ask to see if I am dating material for their friends.
> 
> What answers can I give that are funny but makes it clear that the question is too personal?
> 
> ...


You are taking the age thing to serious 
Get over your self


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

notfair said:


> I constantly get asked my age by female PAX. Guys do not care about my age. I am older than the college women by far. Problem is I look close to their age because I drive at night without harsh lighting. Asking my age is too personal of a question. They always ask in groups. They ask to see if I am dating material for their friends.
> 
> What answers can I give that are funny but makes it clear that the question is too personal?
> 
> ...


I always said, "Old enough to know better, young enough to not give a dam!" Usually gets a chuckle.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

..dating coach. .......ahhhhhahahhahahahhaaaa. 
There may be something wrong with you notfair


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> ..dating coach. .......ahhhhhahahhahahahhaaaa.
> There may be something wrong with you notfair


What exactly does a dating coach do?
How do they become qualified to become a dating coach?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> What exactly does a dating coach do?
> How do they become qualified to become a dating coach?


Dating coach tip #1 
In order to impress the ladies. Get an Uber Drivers account.

Hahahaha.... notfair...you crack me up!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Old enough to drive old enough to ride


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

I would say, "I'm 41." Who the hell cares? What is the point?


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Old enough to drive old enough to ride


Old enough to smoke is old enough to poke! LOL!


----------



## Chef Aarron (Dec 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Wtf is a female dating coach and why do you have one?


Dating coach tells you that when something itches, just walk it off.

Basically dating coaches teach you how to attract mates and date more effectively so if the relationship goes all the way, their clients can get divorced once that mate realizes it was all a trained act. It's for people for whom just being their self doesn't work so well.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Chef Aarron said:


> Dating coach tells you that when something itches, just walk it off.
> 
> Basically dating coaches teach you how to attract mates and date more effectively so if the relationship goes all the way, their clients can get divorced once that mate realizes it was all a trained act. It's for people for whom just being their self doesn't work so well.


POST #:175/Chef Aaron: Kinda like
YOU ?
Bison Chortling !


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

just ask why back?!


----------



## JoeJitsu (Dec 29, 2015)

My favorite answer has always been: "OLDER THAN I LOOK." It's like answering without answering, and gets the point across.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

How old am I?

Well dirt was not around when I was born.


----------

